# Cain Nub 4x64 Maduro Torpedo... Mmmmm.



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

YouTube - Smoking a Cain Nub 4x64 Maduro Torpedo....
2:00 in the morning and I'm smoking a cigar. 
Sad.
Very sad....
Good stick though. Can't complain there. That's why I bought a box :smoke:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

thats not sad, that's awesome XD i love having a cigar at like 2-4 am, then nobody bothers you and its nice and quiet


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

Just had my own 2 am smoke


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

2AM is the perfect time to smoke. Especially when you work the night shift.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Cain's are good....a very powerful smoke. Try the (non Nub) Habano Double Toro someday. Whewww-Weee!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Cain's are good....a very powerful smoke. Try the (non Nub) Habano Double Toro someday. Whewww-Weee!


I absolutely love that stick... One of my favorites!


----------

